# Moving to Hong Kong soon



## Bebe11 (Jan 18, 2011)

We a couple in our early 60's and my husband's company have asked him to transfer to Hong Kong for 2 years. Our children are grown up but we do have a new puppy to take with us so are looking at Lantau or Lamma for accommodation, as we would like a little outdoor space. Does anyone have any thoughts on living there please?


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Tueng Chung is ideal place for dog lovers in my opinion. It is near the airport and they hace dog parks and many other parks. Also there are a lot of dog owners there and pet stores. JW


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Bebe11 said:


> We a couple in our early 60's and my husband's company have asked him to transfer to Hong Kong for 2 years. Our children are grown up but we do have a new puppy to take with us so are looking at Lantau or Lamma for accommodation, as we would like a little outdoor space. Does anyone have any thoughts on living there please?


While agreeing with JW's suggestion, I would avoid HK Central and also consider the New territories (in particular Clearwaterbay area, between Silverstrand and the country club, a nice area with plenty of space. Also you are near to 4 GOOD vets[ my knowledge may be lacking as I left HK almost 3 years ago] in Sai Kung )

Personally, I would not recommend Lamma for you as it is an island and health care and vetinary needs, in an emergency could be a problem. Within it's idillyic and quaint narrow streets, there is no proper ambulance service there ( with due respect, the fire service does what they can, but reliant on quad bikes and scooters with trailers.....) and resident vets.. i can't say. On both islands there is a large population of of stray and ferral dogs.

I'm sorry to be so negative about your choices but best to be aware of the probs


----------



## Bebe11 (Jan 18, 2011)

JWilliamson said:


> Tueng Chung is ideal place for dog lovers in my opinion. It is near the airport and they hace dog parks and many other parks. Also there are a lot of dog owners there and pet stores. JW


Thanks, I looked on Google Earth and thought it looked a bit too close to the airport. The opposite side of the island, Tong Fuk looks as though it is quieter. What are your thought on living with a dog?


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*Airport and dog*



Bebe11 said:


> Thanks, I looked on Google Earth and thought it looked a bit too close to the airport. The opposite side of the island, Tong Fuk looks as though it is quieter. What are your thought on living with a dog?


My mother in law lives in Tung Chung and i stay over night 1 night per week at her place because she wants to be with her grand child. I myself have worked and lived by airports most of my life until i moved to Hong Kong. I can see the runway from her balcony but i cannot for some reason hear the planes take off or land. Actually i love hearing the roar of the jet engines but i havnt heard them while staying at her place. I grew up in a house in Miami so being here in Hong Kong in a small place and on the 32 floor i would imagine being a lot more challenging. What i have noticed in TC is that there are a lot of dog owners and there are a lot of grassy fields and parks to walk the dogs. I am not saying TC is the only place but its one i am familiar with. Maybe it is best you come over and walk around TC then visit other places so you know and feel the area. JW


----------

